# Sazuki Samaruai.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any of you guys ever have one of these. Looks like you can beer them up, and they're cheap. I'm just wondering if they are piece of ****s, or keep on keepen on. What kind of gas mileage in the hills?

Any advice or info would be greatly appreciated. I'm look at this in place of a utv


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they were UTVs


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

We have had several and love em. they are a climbing machine. Pretty good power, of you put it in 4 low it goes straight up. Light weight also. They are narrower than a Polaris Ranger, but they are wider than a rhino. they weigh about the same as a ranger tho.. and you can get them for just a couple grand in awesome condition!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I thought they were UTVs


Hell, I thought it was some kind of sushi.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

s*A*zuki??? DAHB!! -/|\-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> s*A*zuki??? DAHB!! -/|\-


You know what I mean, college boy.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Suzuki Samaruai.*

They don't make much of a daily driver in my mind, especially if hills or freeways are involved. However I would own one again for the abilities that they have in the off highway use. Fairly cheap to lift, fairly easy to work on, will go for days on a tank of gas when in off highway use.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I used to work at http://www.rocky-road.com so I'm kind of biased... but they are an excellent go anywhere do anything kind of ride... cheap on gas too.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My Samauri still has the stock 1.3 and gets 25 mpg in the hills
the street but does best being towed behind the motorhome going hunting.
There not a daily driver for me but a great hunting rig with a good heater,
wipers, and top.
This MZ season it had 4 drivers and went 320 miles of mountain driving using just under
15 gallons.
Thank goodness for low range crawler gears and 2 wheel low range...the 1.3 is gutless!

Spry


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> My Samauri still has the stock 1.3 and gets 25 mpg in the hills
> the street but does best being towed behind the motorhome going hunting.
> There not a daily driver for me but a great hunting rig with a good heater,
> wipers, and top.
> ...


Do you have it lifted? Lets see some pictures. I think I'm sold on them. I'm just waiting to find the right deal.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

To answer your questions..
Mines name is WREX since I bought it as a 400 dollar blown motor wreck.
Put a engine short block in it and drove it 4 years. Then went nuts.....
Only a 3 inch lift with soft ride springs and shocks,1 inch HD shackles, Lockers front and rear, Power steering, Lower T-case gearing and mounting, Spent half a summer making the roll cage and painting, Warn 8000 winch(never used it for myself) A new windshield for a clear view when glassing in a rain/ snow storms and more that i can't remember.
It is made as a hunting forest crawler not a rock crawler. Its real quiet too  
Next is a 1.6L 16 valve engine...I have the motor and injection system just need to find the time...would be awesome with all the big block power...LOL

Spry[attachment=0:1fj2b314]Wrex 002.JPG[/attachment:1fj2b314]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great, that's almost exactly what I'm going for. The only thing is I want the convertible. What size tires are those?


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

My daughter has a 91 isuzu trooper that I can't wait to get my hands on for a hunting truck. I like it over the Samaruai because of the 4 doors but it is one crawlin' sob and short enough wheel base to get where I can't get my super duty crew cab.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My dad had a Samurai for a while when I was a kid. We went all over the place in that thing, it was a fun little creeper. He hit some black ice one winter and rolled it into a snowbank. I guess he figured with some teenage drivers coming up it wasn't the safest vehicle for them to be driving, so he got rid of it. The funny thing is, the only damage it sustained was where my dad's elbow went into the driver's side door, so there was a huge bulge going from the inside to the outside. It was kinda like what happened to the car in Harry and the Henderson's. No injury to my dad's elbow though.


----------

